# Perry Davis Vegetable Pain Killer Bottle



## Tina

Hi. I am brand new to this site and I am not sure if I'm posting this in the right area. I found a Davis Pain Killer Bottle and I dont know anything about it. I have done a little research on Google but it seems overwhelming with so many fake bottles out there. Can anyone look at my pictures and give me any information.  Thank you so much.


----------



## RelicRaker

Welcome to the forum! Davis was a very popular product in its day. Invented in 1839-40 by Perry Davis and patented in 1845, it was in use for decades thereafter, including during the Civil War. The medicine itself was a mixture of alcohol, opium, and other herbal analgesics. I've dug a few of them, tho slightly different from yours. Common but fun to find.


----------



## RelicRaker

My example (c. 1880) has the indented panel.


----------



## Tina

Thank you for the information on Davis, and I love your bottle. Do you know where I might to go to find out what year my bottle is and any other details about it.


----------



## RIBottleguy

Tina,
Your Davis appears to date ca. 1890s-1910.


----------

